# G/1 scale roller test stand



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

Here is our new G/1 scale roller test stand, the bigger one is GT-15108 which is 151 CM length with 8 pairs of bearing brackets, and it is able to test the USA-TARIN 1:29 big boy.









View attachment 582732


View attachment 582729


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

*About G scale roller test stand few photos*


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

Two way to easy test a small LGB steam locomotive.


----------

